# Terrible Photos Thread



## Esther (Mar 27, 2014)

Amaranthine's Halloween photo made me laugh right out loud.
Can we do this, please? A whole thread of lolworthy horrible photos of ourselves? Awkward situations, bad faces, worst outfits, terrible lighting, blinking... everyone has these.
I will 100% contribute to this if others do too.


----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually I feel like I should probably start because this is my dumb idea:







Drunk, eating chips.
Please note how I tore the bag open like a god damn animal


----------



## biglynch (Mar 27, 2014)

Just a few moments here.
1-2 when I go to sleep, I fucking sleep
3. Lost a bet, wear a dress. Standard.
4. Hungover to shit and forgot I still had my seatbelt on.
5. Performing in the show, Into the woods. I actually liked this but old pics at always bad. 

View attachment IMG_80082110554971.jpeg


View attachment IMG_79756887452970.jpeg


View attachment IMG_80026977509970.jpeg


View attachment IMG_79900640989971.jpeg


View attachment IMG_80204985730970.jpeg


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this was about a year ago. I let some little girls play "beauty parlor on my hair" (sorry so big)


----------



## Tad (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll have to look if I've kept any of my terrible photographs.....tend to delete them after a bit. Great thread idea--finally a home for most of my pics!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 27, 2014)

Hehehe, this is such a cute and silly thread! You all look like you are having fun! 



Esther said:


> Drunk, eating chips.
> Please note how I tore the bag open like a god damn animal



Oh come on, even in a 'bad pic' with a bag obscuring your face you look better than most people! I'm so jealous! 



biglynch said:


> Just a few moments here.
> 1-2 when I go to sleep, I fucking sleep
> 3. Lost a bet, wear a dress. Standard.
> 4. Hungover to shit and forgot I still had my seatbelt on.
> 5. Performing in the show, Into the woods. I actually liked this but old pics at always bad.



Bwahahaha, is it wrong that I think that dress kinda suits you? It goes well with your complexion, you stylish diva you! 

Now, for me, here we have:
1. This is my normal, non smiling face. I look like a serial killer. 
2. This is my blurry face. I'm not sure, but I might also be falling over. 
3. Holy bed hair, batman!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 27, 2014)

A few crazy ones...

One was an after "Busy Season" party where I drank a bit too much... (a work party)

One was a themed party at work "Mad Hatter"

The third, I was sitting under the dryer at home and complaining and my friend dared me to post a pic of me in curlers to facebook.. and well.. you know how it goes. :happy:


----------



## biglynch (Mar 27, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Hehehe, this is such a cute and silly thread! You all look like you are having fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really enjoyed the dress strangely enough. If muumuu's were accepted as good common dress, I'd be wearing them.

Stabby McSlasherson, is what you shall now be known as.


----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww I love all these pics! You guys rock!! Im going to have to dig up some bad pics and post them.


----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 27, 2014)

1. Black eye pic 
2. 90's pic I think I was 16 and look at that hair and them clothes. What was I thinking lmao!!
View attachment GEDC1080 (165x220).jpg


View attachment 923066_1460441814177607_1231195028_n (83x220).jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 113756


Took this a few years ago in the summer haha. Just terrible! think the heat got to me. Summers in Texas ain't nothin to play with! lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 27, 2014)

These two are particular cringe worthy to myself. 

One for being exceptionally fat, and the other because a group of guys at work decided to try terrible facial hair.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 27, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> These two are particular cringe worthy to myself.
> 
> One for being exceptionally fat, and the other because a group of guys at work decided to try terrible facial hair.





biglynch said:


> Just a few moments here
> 3. Lost a bet, wear a dress. Standard.



We rocked the same sideburns.
Shame on us both.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 27, 2014)

biglynch said:


> We rocked the same sideburns.
> Shame on us both.



ahahaah I just noticed. Shameful indeed!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing. I love shit like this.

Haha.




biglynch said:


> 1-2 when I go to sleep, I fucking sleep


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 27, 2014)

Omgarsh.. here we go.

1.There's always that epic, iconic mid-sentence picture. This was a vaudeville performer I did photographer for him at his show. He was incredibly hilarious. 

2 and 3 - When I'm super nervous I get this really cheesy,full teeth grin. These are pretty dated photos, but they're the best to show my "Man I'm extremely embarrassed and uncomfortable" face. 

4. Voodoo Donuts . . . Epic face stuffing photo.

1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 27, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Omgarsh.. here we go.
> 
> 1.There's always that epic, iconic mid-sentence picture. This was a vaudeville performer I did photographer for him at his show. He was incredibly hilarious.
> 
> ...



You look cute in #2, #3 IS terrible  and 4 looks delicious. That happens to be my favorite donut at Voodoo.


----------



## missyj1978 (Mar 27, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Omgarsh.. here we go.
> 
> 1.There's always that epic, iconic mid-sentence picture. This was a vaudeville performer I did photographer for him at his show. He was incredibly hilarious.
> 
> ...



LOVE them! #2 and #3 love the smile  And I want that donut!! I owe u rep when I can again...


----------



## Dromond (Mar 27, 2014)

A couple of OLD pics for your consideration.

The first one is me with no facial hair at all and aviator style glasses. Tragically bad look.

The second one could have been good, except the pants didn't fit, the coat's arms were too long, and I was trying too hard. The end result was more sadass than badass.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 27, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Just a few moments here.
> 1-2 when I go to sleep, I fucking sleep
> 3. Lost a bet, wear a dress. Standard.
> 4. Hungover to shit and forgot I still had my seatbelt on.
> 5. Performing in the show, Into the woods. I actually liked this but old pics at always bad.



#4 is my FAVORITE!!!


----------



## Esther (Mar 28, 2014)

I was drunk when I created this thread, but it appears I made the correct decision. Hilarious!


----------



## MrSensible (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd post my last driver's license photo but I think I'll save it for a "Horrifically Gruesome Photos Thread" or something along those lines. Seriously, it's by far the worst pic I've ever taken. It's the kind of horrible that causes you to contemplate buying drinks, just knowing someone's going to have to card you and see it . Thankfully, the new one is way better.

Awesome thread idea, by the way .


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking all sorts of angry viking here in this pic from January 2010. 

View attachment 28827_123969847620463_1548248_n.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 28, 2014)

biglynch said:


> 4. Hungover to shit and forgot I still had my seatbelt on.



As awesome as the sleeping ones are, I have to direct my attention to your seat-belt lapse of memory. Because...like, what's up with that car? Is it covered in...astroturf? Is this just a _thing_ that I'm oblivious of? 



loopytheone said:


> 2. This is my blurry face. I'm not sure, but I might also be falling over.



This picture is spectacular. I realize it's not the case, but I'm going to imagine someone very drunk took it. 



lucca23v2 said:


> One was a themed party at work "Mad Hatter"



That "hat" is glorious. Where did you find it?! If some of those, uh, festive tentacles happened to light up, it'd be a hit with ravers. 



dharmabean said:


> 2 and 3 - When I'm super nervous I get this really cheesy,full teeth grin. These are pretty dated photos, but they're the best to show my "Man I'm extremely embarrassed and uncomfortable" face.
> 
> 4. Voodoo Donuts . . . Epic face stuffing photo.



Actually, I think you look lovely in the second one. Your companion is really packing in the ear department, though I'm not one to talk. Also, that's the only way anyone should ever eat a donut. 



Dromond said:


> A couple of OLD pics for your consideration.
> 
> The first one is me with no facial hair at all and aviator style glasses. Tragically bad look.



I think you're awesome, so I don't mean this completely seriously or offensively, but...

Why don't you take a seat right over there? 



Blackjack said:


> Looking all sorts of angry viking here in this pic from January 2010.



This picture is basically everyone who's SUPER into folk/power/other sorts of less popular metal that I've ever known. 


I can't possibly beat my first picture, but here's another. It's a few years old. I stay out of other people's camera shot because I'm ridiculously un-photogenic. Particularly when I'm not actually aware I'm being photographed. 

View attachment 290706_10150779481530437_1336915_o.jpg


----------



## biglynch (Mar 28, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> As awesome as the sleeping ones are, I have to direct my attention to your seat-belt lapse of memory. Because...like, what's up with that car? Is it covered in...astroturf? Is this just a _thing_ that I'm oblivious of?



Spot on, its astro turf. I did a rally around Europe in a clamped out old car, like the gumball rally but with junk cars. Ours was the golf buggy, (golf being the theme) and it was a two tone grass covered Volvo (see picture). The Pic in the dress is from the same rally. Being a lady is applicable to the word golf. Gentlemen Only Ladies Forbidden. 



Amaranthine said:


> I can't possibly beat my first picture, but here's another. It's a few years old. I stay out of other people's camera shot because I'm ridiculously photogenic . Particularly when I'm not actually aware I'm being photographed.


 Oh I think you can Miss, the other was a costume, this one the evil person who took the PIC has made you look like your trying to get something of the roof of your mouth with your tongue. (sorry) 

View attachment IMG_133634069141569.jpeg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> This picture is basically everyone who's SUPER into folk/power/other sorts of less popular metal that I've ever known.



For me it was just that I didn't feel like cutting my hair. For two years straight.

Lopped it off when I had a job interview, though, and donated to Locks of Love. And the third person I met at the place I was interviewing at (and where I still am) was a guy with a big long ponytail. At least I fooled them into thinking that I looked professional, right?


----------



## Dromond (Mar 29, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I think you're awesome, so I don't mean this completely seriously or offensively, but...
> 
> Why don't you take a seat right over there?



HAHAHAHA! I totally deserved that!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 29, 2014)

So we have this Orchard out here and they always have these boards out to take photos with.... lmao..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 29, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> So we have this Orchard out here and they always have these boards out to take photos with.... lmao..



ahahaha, the face and the painted board it self are both cringeworthy. So awesome.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 29, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ahahaha, the face and the painted board it self are both cringeworthy. So awesome.



Yeah I'm pretty capable of making disgusting faces. :doh:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 29, 2014)

There are many truly terrible photos of me, but thankfully few of them exist in digital form. I do enjoy this one though, which was me trying out my new terrorist look with a fleece hood thing I was given over Christmas. Suffice to say, I haven't worn it in Belfast, not sure it would go down well here. 

View attachment fb1.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's me at 19 or 20 complete with a poorly grown beard and a moustache that wishes it could grow out and if memory serves, I was so damn high I could see my house!


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 31, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's me at 19 or 20 complete with a poorly grown beard and a moustache that wishes it could grow out and if memory serves, I was so damn high I could see my house!



According to that picture, you may still be coming down


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

^^^ hhah! too funny.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 31, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's me at 19 or 20 complete with a poorly grown beard and a moustache that wishes it could grow out and if memory serves, I was so damn high I could see my house!



Holy shit, you look exactly like the guy I used to buy my rip off dvds from


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 31, 2014)

LG..all babyfaced and stuff...awww 





LeoGibson said:


> Here's me at 19 or 20 complete with a poorly grown beard and a moustache that wishes it could grow out and if memory serves, I was so damn high I could see my house!


----------



## lille (Mar 31, 2014)

Apparently I make stupid faces when I ride.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 1, 2014)

lille said:


> Apparently I make stupid faces when I ride.



That horse is loving it though!


----------



## Melian (Apr 3, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> So we have this Orchard out here and they always have these boards out to take photos with.... lmao..



BEST. EVER.

Ok, I have tons of terrible pics....but I'm not going to post them, because they are often incriminating.


----------



## Esther (Apr 3, 2014)

Melian said:


> BEST. EVER.
> 
> Ok, I have tons of terrible pics....but I'm not going to post them, because they are often incriminating.



PICS OR STFU


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

Esther said:


> PICS OR STFU



That's what I'm saying!


----------



## firefly (Apr 4, 2014)

Time for my contribution to this thread: getting my hair dyed -> looking like Brainy Smurf except for - I'm not blue! :doh:


----------



## Esther (Apr 4, 2014)

firefly said:


> Time for my contribution to this thread: getting my hair dyed -> looking like Brainy Smurf except for - I'm not blue! :doh:



Oh man I have so many of these pictures too, haha. It's bad every time.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

firefly said:


> Time for my contribution to this thread: getting my hair dyed -> looking like Brainy Smurf except for - I'm not blue! :doh:


Yeah. This is pretty bad... 


Esther said:


> Oh man I have so many of these pictures too, haha. It's bad every time.



Pics or STFU. Same rules apply to you.


----------



## firefly (Apr 4, 2014)

Blah blah Hozay - you won't make me burst out into tears 

I've another one - sorry for the crappy quality, but this pic is really an old one - does anyone have (had) larger glasses than I used to have?


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 4, 2014)

firefly said:


>




The cat... the cat says it all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 4, 2014)

firefly said:


> Blah blah Hozay - you won't make me burst out into tears
> 
> I've another one - sorry for the crappy quality, but this pic is really an old one - does anyone have (had) larger glasses than I used to have?



ahahahaha, this is amazing! You should win the Female award for this thread.


----------



## Donna (Apr 4, 2014)

I know I cannot top firefly's picture, so not going to try. But here's my terrible photo--maybe I will come in as a runner up. In my defense, I was running a fever and forced to do charades because it was National Payroll Week.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 4, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> The cat... the cat says it all.



First thing I saw was the cat. The kitty knew.


----------



## Esther (Apr 5, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pics or STFU. Same rules apply to you.



K.






I regret this already


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

2 easy final down payment's of awful. 

View attachment IMG_199568849437517.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199484968643517.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199408265261516.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199342452378517.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199313803447516.jpeg


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

Part 2...

I'm most ashamed of the Chris Fairly wig. It was the word fancy dress I'd ever done, an everyone was still able to recognise me. But when I spent big...Nada. 

View attachment IMG_199284895238517.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199258409189517.jpeg


View attachment IMG_199145567626516.jpeg


----------



## Esther (Apr 5, 2014)

^^
DYING

You win at this thread


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

This is what happens when you do a lot of dumb shit.

Thank you for my win. (I think)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 5, 2014)

biglynch said:


> This is what happens when you do a lot of dumb shit.
> 
> Thank you for my win. (I think)



*HANDS DOWN FOR DUMBER THEN DUMB.....keep on having FUN!!!!*

:bow:


----------



## Goreki (Apr 5, 2014)

biglynch said:


> This is what happens when you do a lot of dumb shit.
> 
> Thank you for my win. (I think)


Oh my god I want that cunt shirt so much!!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

Goreki said:


> Oh my god I want that cunt shirt so much!!


If I can find it, then its yours. It no longer fits me.


----------



## firefly (Apr 6, 2014)

Esther, you look amazing!!!

Although Biglynch is already the crowned king of this thread, a pic from today. Other girls look cute when they goof around, I look as if even bread is smarter than me


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 6, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Omgarsh.. here we go.
> 
> 1.There's always that epic, iconic mid-sentence picture. This was a vaudeville performer I did photographer for him at his show. He was incredibly hilarious.
> 
> ...



Just found this thread... #2 you look adorable; #3 you look like you just broke wind (sorry, but that's what I'm seeing). #4 just plain awesome! I must spread some rep however, before bestowing more rep upon you.


----------



## Micara (Apr 6, 2014)

You know, it really was too easy to find terrible pictures of myself.
















1. My mom and I in my aunt's wedding. We shared a hairstylist with Little Orphan Annie.

2. I was about 14 here. And apparently a big Blossom fan. Notice how I matched the color of my shirt with the appliances.

3. I think I was 12. I don't even know what is going on with my outfit. Nothing says "metalhead" like a Def Leppard t-shirt paired with pink socks and red shoes.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 6, 2014)

firefly said:


> Esther, you look amazing!!!
> 
> Although Biglynch is already the crowned king of this thread, a pic from today. Other girls look cute when they goof around, I look as if even bread is smarter than me


This photo is awesome, not terrible.



Micara said:


> You know, it really was too easy to find terrible pictures of myself.
> 
> 1. My mom and I in my aunt's wedding. We shared a hairstylist with Little Orphan Annie.
> 
> ...


These photos are indeed terrible, but to be fair they are from a time when fashion was in a very tragic phase.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 6, 2014)

Micara said:


>




I think I had this very same outfit, but my jean vest had buttons all over it; not band pins, but actual buttons. My hat had a HUGE fake flower. Ha.  :bow: :kiss2:


----------



## Goreki (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> If I can find it, then its yours. It no longer fits me.


!!!! Seriously? That's freaking awesome! Thank you! I totally didn't mean it to come out as "Give me your shirt!" though, it was a compliment on your awesome taste, so by no means feel obligated at all.


----------



## IcecreamMonster (Apr 7, 2014)

Drunk. Blurry and not very classy.






In the brief nano second of me actually head banging, someone takes a picture and it is there forever. I was so smashed that night.


----------



## Melian (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright, I give in - this thread is fun. 

Here are the three types of awful photos I take: drunk, doing something stupid, or looking all squint-eyed.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 8, 2014)

It's the elusive Melian in her natural habitat!


----------



## Melian (Apr 8, 2014)

Dromond said:


> It's the elusive Melian in her natural habitat!



Drunk? Haha.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 8, 2014)

firefly said:


> Other girls look cute when they goof around, I look as if even bread is smarter than me



that's not an awful pic at all; you look adorable!


----------



## Dromond (Apr 8, 2014)

Melian said:


> Drunk? Haha.



What else would I mean?


----------



## biglynch (Apr 8, 2014)

The bear has a "i'm going to wreck this" stance. I'd say you were lucky its a statue.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Looking all sorts of angry viking here in this pic from January 2010.



DUDE. You know who look like here, Murph?






That guy. Toki Wartooth from Metalocalypse. lol


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 9, 2014)

Melian said:


> Alright, I give in - this thread is fun.
> 
> Here are the three types of awful photos I take: drunk, doing something stupid, or looking all squint-eyed.



You are freaking adorable!


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 9, 2014)

biglynch said:


> The bear has a "i'm going to wreck this" stance. I'd say you were lucky its a statue.



The turtle is straight up pervin' though. Not that anyone would blame him there.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 9, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> The turtle is straight up pervin' though. Not that anyone would blame him there.


Ha look it his happy little face, I was to busy looking at Gustav the wreck shit bear.


----------



## Mordecai (Apr 9, 2014)

That's a nice collection of video games in the picture with the green spiky thing, Melian.

And, here's my contribution. I look like I'm dead.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 9, 2014)

Melian said:


> Alright, I give in - this thread is fun.
> 
> Here are the three types of awful photos I take: drunk, doing something stupid, or looking all squint-eyed.



I'm going to masturbate to every single one of these, thrice.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> Looking all sorts of angry viking here in this pic from January 2010.



Angry viking or not, I love the hair.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> That "hat" is glorious. Where did you find it?! If some of those, uh, festive tentacles happened to light up, it'd be a hit with ravers.



I love that hat. I still have it. And yes.. all of the tentacles light up! I found it at Party City for like $5bucks!


----------



## Melian (Apr 10, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> You are freaking adorable!



:wubu:



Amaranthine said:


> The turtle is straight up pervin' though. Not that anyone would blame him there.





biglynch said:


> Ha look it his happy little face, I was to busy looking at Gustav the wreck shit bear.



LOL...you guys. "Gustav the wreck shit bear." You can't see it from that angle, but he's holding a basket of blueberries or something, hence the pose.



Mordecai said:


> That's a nice collection of video games in the picture with the green spiky thing, Melian.



Thanks. That's only a fraction of them.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to masturbate to every single one of these, thrice.



And then he did. The end.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 10, 2014)

I didn't masturbate to your photos like Hozay did, but I did put them in my Melian shrine


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 10, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I didn't masturbate to your photos like Hozay did, but I did put them in my Melian shrine



You did it wrong.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Mordecai said:


> That's a nice collection of video games in the picture with the green spiky thing, Melian.
> 
> And, here's my contribution. I look like I'm dead.



I think you're doing some DIY chiropractor. Did it work?


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 16, 2014)

My niece kinda caught me off guard while taking my picture. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 19, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> My niece kinda caught me off guard while taking my picture. lol



Hahah this is awesome.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 24, 2014)

Hola


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 24, 2014)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hola



Wait, this is terrible?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 27, 2014)

This is mah drunk face!






And this is proof that even when drunk I can still accidentally look demonic even when smiling!


----------



## ODFFA (May 28, 2014)

This was taken the day I returned home after a general dental operation, during which my wisdom teeth were also removed. I had barely woken up; wasnt completely out of my narcotic stupor and my mom was having a whale of a time with that camera! So here, for the feasting of your eyes I submit:

1. Swollen chipmunk cheeks and cracked, bloody mouth corners
2. Pink silky PJs with little flying pigs on them
3. Unibrow! 

View attachment dikbekkleiner.jpg


----------



## MrSensible (May 28, 2014)

^That picture is too cute to be terrible, I'm afraid. :happy:

But uh, speaking of "swollen chipmunk cheeks," I took this picture yesterday for an assignment (had to make a linkedin profile,) and despite my strong aversion to taking pictures, I did what had to be done. The problem is/was, we couldn't use a phone camera, so all I had to work with was a shitty webcam in a room with terrible lighting. Add to that, weight gain over the past year or so and me being one of those people that gets a lot of it in the face, didn't lend well to my photographic success. (I seriously even had some random older woman jokingly try to squeeze my cheeks not long ago, and I wasn't particularly happy about it .)

The shirt, on the other hand, was pretty spiffy but it is now a size too small, so I was close to pulling a David Banner while wearing it. Fortunately, since we only needed a head-shot, no one will (or should) ever be the wiser.


----------



## loopytheone (May 28, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> ^That picture is too cute to be terrible, I'm afraid. :happy:
> 
> But uh, speaking of "swollen chipmunk cheeks," I took this picture yesterday for an assignment (had to make a linkedin profile,) and despite my strong aversion to taking pictures, I did what had to be done. The problem is/was, we couldn't use a phone camera, so all I had to work with was a shitty webcam in a room with terrible lighting. Add to that, weight gain over the past year or so and me being one of those people that gets a lot of it in the face, didn't lend well to my photographic success. (I seriously even had some random older woman jokingly try to squeeze my cheeks not long ago, and I wasn't particularly happy about it .)
> 
> The shirt, on the other hand, was pretty spiffy but it is now a size too small, so I was close to pulling a David Banner while wearing it. Fortunately, since we only needed a head-shot, no one will (or should) ever be the wiser.



Ehehehe, this is supposed to be terrible? I can only imagine how adorable a good picture would look then! :wubu: 

Cute cheeks and tight shirts are my weakness...


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 28, 2014)

MrSensible - not a bad pic at all. Oh....and I feel your pain.. my god mother still grabs my chin and cheeks. I let her get away with it, but it drives me nuts....lol


----------



## ODFFA (May 28, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> ^That picture is too cute to be terrible, I'm afraid. :happy:





loopytheone said:


> Ehehehe, this is supposed to be terrible? I can only imagine how adorable a good picture would look then! :wubu:
> 
> Cute cheeks and tight shirts are my weakness...



I heartily second this! Consider yourself disqualified too


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 28, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> This was taken the day I returned home after a general dental operation, during which my wisdom teeth were also removed. I had barely woken up; wasnt completely out of my narcotic stupor and my mom was having a whale of a time with that camera! So here, for the feasting of your eyes I submit:
> 
> 1. Swollen chipmunk cheeks and cracked, bloody mouth corners
> 2. Pink silky PJs with little flying pigs on them
> ...



Damn...I never thought I'd see the day I'd agree with you, but you look rough as fuck in this picture. You win!


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2014)

Great bad photos, Odette, Mr.S.!

Odette--I really can't blame your mom, I wouldn't have been able to resist taking pics either, you just look adorably messed up there.

Mr. Sensible--I can see how you could pick out bad things in this one, but really the overall photo is pretty good. But I can totally seeing you seeking out a better pic to put in your profile, if you are going to keep it up.


----------



## biglynch (May 28, 2014)

Odette! Oh dear jeez, I don't know how to tell you this...you have a lookalike based solely on this pic. She's a criminal who's barred from our venue. Let's just say she re-homes other peoples money, and in exchange they get some brief entertainment. She's a very angry very tall Romanian, who I'm told can kick like a mule.

Sorry about this.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (May 28, 2014)

...Frida???


----------



## ODFFA (May 28, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Odette! Oh dear jeez, I don't know how to tell you this...you have a lookalike based solely on this pic. She's a criminal who's barred from our venue. Let's just say she re-homes other peoples money, and in exchange they get some brief entertainment. She's a very angry very tall Romanian, who I'm told can kick like a mule.
> 
> Sorry about this.



Haha!

Sorry? Why should you be sorry? I can hardly believe my luck that my terrible photo led to my being compared to such a kickass individual!


----------



## dharmabean (May 29, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> ....I can hardly believe my luck that my terrible photo led to my being compared to such a kickass individual!



Omg. For this.... I can only say, "I am not worthy". So much laugh and love in this sentence. Ha! :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 29, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Img




Stahp. Just stop. How is this even still on this thread? Horrible picture my arse! You are so dreamy! :wubu:

Just wait, for lying to us and putting up a totally normal picture, I will come find you and I will kick you. In the shin.


----------



## MrSensible (May 29, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Ehehehe, this is supposed to be terrible? I can only imagine how adorable a good picture would look then! :wubu:
> 
> Cute cheeks and tight shirts are my weakness...





lucca23v2 said:


> MrSensible - not a bad pic at all. Oh....and I feel your pain.. my god mother still grabs my chin and cheeks. I let her get away with it, but it drives me nuts....lol





ODFFA said:


> I heartily second this! Consider yourself disqualified too





x0emnem0x said:


> Stahp. Just stop. How is this even still on this thread? Horrible picture my arse! You are so dreamy! :wubu:
> 
> Just wait, for lying to us and putting up a totally normal picture, I will come find you and I will kick you. In the shin.



Man, you all really know how to turn someone's long, arduous day around :blush:. Thinking about it, I guess I do feel a little stupid posting that picture here, but (and maybe it's just my hatred for taking pictures talking) I didn't really feel that it would fit well in the "awesome pic" thread. "Selfies" probably would have been the better place for it.

And if I may be overtly hallmark channel-ish for a second... so much love and many feels for you all. :wubu:

You may proceed with that shin-kick now, Miss Sherry.



Tad said:


> Great bad photos, Odette, Mr.S.!
> 
> Odette--I really can't blame your mom, I wouldn't have been able to resist taking pics either, you just look adorably messed up there.
> 
> Mr. Sensible--I can see how you could pick out bad things in this one, but really the overall photo is pretty good. But I can totally seeing you seeking out a better pic to put in your profile, if you are going to keep it up.



Yeah, I definitely intend to change it once I start using the site professionally. I'd prefer to do something maybe outside, with natural lighting and a decent camera. I still cringe at most of my pics, but it's usually always better when you take them outside.

Thanks for the feedback, Tad :happy:.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 29, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I didn't really feel that it would fit well in the "awesome pic" thread. "Selfies" probably would have been the better place for it..



Your pic can totally go in any of those threads easy....


----------



## biglynch (May 29, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> Haha!
> 
> Sorry? Why should you be sorry? I can hardly believe my luck that my terrible photo led to my being compared to such a kickass individual!



Ah good I didn't want to offend. But as soon as I saw the PIC I spat coffee down myself. I will say this about her though she's as tough as a nails and about 6 foot tall. Nearly beat one of our male security to bit. She scares the shit out of me!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm told some people prefer to shower nude. And indoors. 
Freaky.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 10, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm told some people prefer to shower nude. And indoors.
> Freaky.



Sorry to quibble, but this is not terrible; it's intriguing. 

And whatever the story is behind this pic, it looks like a great way to beat the heat!


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 10, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Sorry to quibble, but this is not terrible; it's intriguing.
> 
> And whatever the story is behind this pic, it looks like a great way to beat the heat!



This should clear things up: http://arresteddevelopment.wikia.com/wiki/Never_Nude


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 11, 2014)

You know for a fact that's not true...


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Found this bad con photo online a year after the fact. The camera lens distortion and being next to a petite Black Canary makes me look even bigger than I am.
:doh:


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 17, 2014)

Eating at Cracker Barrel when I friend said something to me and her husband snapped this picture.. we all wondered what I was doing.. got to laugh
View attachment 116471


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 17, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm told some people prefer to shower nude. And indoors.
> Freaky.


I can't help but really like this photo ~ Would love to try that myself.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 17, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Found this bad con photo online a year after the fact. The camera lens distortion and being next to a petite Black Canary makes me look even bigger than I am.
> :doh:



Really? This does not belong in the terrible photos thread: it's a pic of a fun-looking group of people, and you look great! You should have put it in the awesome thread on this board or the one on the main board with pics of people out there doing cool things. You should see the photo I've thought of contributing to this thread: it's a selfie I took at 5 am for the doctor when I had a severe allergic reaction to some unknown allergen. If I work up the nerve to post it here, I'm pretty sure it'll be a serious contender for some sort of Terrible Trophy. 


Ohio Lady said:


> Eating at Cracker Barrel when I friend said something to me and her husband snapped this picture.. we all wondered what I was doing.. got to laugh



Your expression made me lol. You look quite dismayed about something...


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 17, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Really? This does not belong in the terrible photos thread: it's a pic of a fun-looking group of people, and you look great! You should have put it in the awesome thread on this board or the one on the main board with pics of people out there doing cool things.



Well, if I get in some more pictures when this year's con happens in November, I'll put them in the other threads.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Found this bad con photo online a year after the fact. The camera lens distortion and being next to a petite Black Canary makes me look even bigger than I am.



I don't think that's such a terrible thing to most of the people here.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 17, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> Really? This does not belong in the terrible photos thread: it's a pic of a fun-looking group of people, and you look great! You should have put it in the awesome thread on this board or the one on the main board with pics of people out there doing cool things. You should see the photo I've thought of contributing to this thread: it's a selfie I took at 5 am for the doctor when I had a severe allergic reaction to some unknown allergen. If I work up the nerve to post it here, I'm pretty sure it'll be a serious contender for some sort of Terrible Trophy.
> 
> 
> I agree with Msbrightside; I really like this picture and it doesn't belong in the terrible photos thread. It is a really good picture.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 18, 2014)

tankyguy said:


> Found this bad con photo online a year after the fact. The camera lens distortion and being next to a petite Black Canary makes me look even bigger than I am.
> :doh:



Yep agreed this is a cool pic, also im gonna need Black Canary's number.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 18, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm told some people prefer to shower nude. And indoors.
> Freaky.



That actually looks like great fun! Provided the water wasn't too cold of course.



tankyguy said:


> Found this bad con photo online a year after the fact. The camera lens distortion and being next to a petite Black Canary makes me look even bigger than I am.



Don't worry, the FFA here don't mind that at all! =3 I actually think you all look pretty awesome, I wish I had friends to cosplay with and such!



Ohio Lady said:


> Eating at Cracker Barrel when I friend said something to me and her husband snapped this picture.. we all wondered what I was doing.. got to laugh



Hahaha, I love it! This made me giggle so much! You look like somebody has just said something horrifying to you!


----------



## tankyguy (Sep 18, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Don't worry, the FFA here don't mind that at all! =3 I actually think you all look pretty awesome, I wish I had friends to cosplay with and such!



I don't really know those people.  They're random cosplayers who attended the panel. They put the Young Justice panel opposite Vic Mignogna's panel, so the turn out was kinda small. The host of the panel, artist Christopher Jones (cool guy in the middle), snapped some shots of the attendees and then one with just the YJ themed cosplayers.


----------



## bayone (Sep 19, 2014)

Agreeing that the Young Justice photo looks great.


----------



## Micara (Sep 20, 2014)

15 hours of flying does not bode well for looking human.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, Micara. I have to agree that this is not the most flattering pic I've seen of you,  but with those blue eyes, cool glasses, and red hair as vibrant as your on-line personality, you're always uniquely beautiful.

A 15-hour flight sounds horrible.  You must have had a few extra obstacles in your path, because I've flown from St. Louis to Moscow in only 11 hours. Anyway, I hope you're safe back home in IL and that you had a wonderful trip. Thanks for sharing your pics of some of the Beatles' homes, too: they're awesome!


----------



## Treach (Sep 22, 2014)

The goal was to take a selfie for the selfie thread, but as I was doing so I noticed my hair being poofy on one side and cocked my eyebrow. That's what ended up being taken as a picture, and between the poof and my thinning hair in general I feel better putting it here haha. 

View attachment brow.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Oct 3, 2014)

The other day I learned that when I try to punish people for taking pictures of me, I only punish myself... 

View attachment 10668418_10205539566794786_586142766_n.jpg


----------



## Treach (Oct 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> The other day I learned that when I try to punish people for taking pictures of me, I only punish myself...



To be fair, though, no amount of scrunchface can hide the fact that you're actually really cute. So you've got that going for you. Although scrunchface is unflattering for anybody, haha.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> The other day I learned that when I try to punish people for taking pictures of me, I only punish myself...



That's awesome. Put on a silver wig and some of those old lady glasses and you could totally pull off "pissed off senior citizen" 

Here's my terrible photo of the day. A shot of my new "do-rag." In my defense, if you don't have hair, a do-rag is necessary to keep sweat out of your eyes when wearing a hard-hat. That being said, I'm fully aware that unless you're a pirate, a Gypsy fortune teller, or an original member of Poison that you look like a tool for wearing one but necessity wins out sometimes. Henceforth here it is in the terrible photo thread.


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these, everyone: this thread is a lot of fun. 

Hi, Treach. That's quite a WTH expression, but I like it. 

Amaranthine, you cracked me up with this one. I think I've made that face when biting into a lemon. 

LeoG, your so-called "terrible photo" has a very dream-like quality about it. And if this image were to appear in my dreams, you wouldn't find me complaining.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 4, 2014)

Leo you're looking like you should be on stage with the E Street Band haha


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 4, 2014)

Hehe, maybe next time Li'l Steven steps out I'll fill in. We're about the same size these days. If I wear the 'rag maybe the Boss won't even notice.At least not until I start playing.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 8, 2014)

I laughed so hard at this face. What is this face that I am pulling lol 

View attachment Picture 27.jpg


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

I recently re-discovered this older (2006) photo, which I figure would fit in this thread.

A few things make it terrible to me:
- I'd gotten home from a trip the day before having to go to this picnic, was jet-lagged all to heck, and my eyes are totally showing it. :huh:
- I used to love those glasses.....not so much anymore 
- That hair....it was not long after that I accepted it was time to get the sides shaved short, but I hadn't quite given up on the longer, flowing, hair that had been my youthful pride


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 8, 2014)

Reminds me a lot of Jason Alexander here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 8, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Reminds me a lot of Jason Alexander here.



.....crossed with Dilbert.


----------



## lille (Oct 10, 2014)

Me pouting because when I grabbed my lizard to stop her from going underneath a heater she got me with her tail spiked and drew blood(aka the tiny dot on my finger). Also, I have no idea why the pictures from my phone show up sideways, it looks normal when I open it on my computer. And I apologize that it's giant.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 11, 2014)

Haha I'm stuck working in the deli at the store I work at this week. Can u tell I am less than thrilled. Gotta love a chick in a hairnet. :doh: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bayone (Oct 12, 2014)

View attachment Photo on 2014-10-12 at 1.47 PM.jpg

No makeup, and Stage One of hairstyling experiment. Also, a clutching hand is reaching out to attack me from the picture in the background.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> The other day I learned that when I try to punish people for taking pictures of me, I only punish myself...





Deacone said:


> I laughed so hard at this face. What is this face that I am pulling lol





Tad said:


> I recently re-discovered this older (2006) photo, which I figure would fit in this thread.
> 
> A few things make it terrible to me:
> - I'd gotten home from a trip the day before having to go to this picnic, was jet-lagged all to heck, and my eyes are totally showing it. :huh:
> ...





lille said:


> Me pouting because when I grabbed my lizard to stop her from going underneath a heater she got me with her tail spiked and drew blood(aka the tiny dot on my finger). Also, I have no idea why the pictures from my phone show up sideways, it looks normal when I open it on my computer. And I apologize that it's giant.





FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Haha I'm stuck working in the deli at the store I work at this week. Can u tell I am less than thrilled. Gotta love a chick in a hairnet. :doh:


I'd like to commend all of you for sticking to the thread so wholeheartedly. These pictures are truly horrible. 



bayone said:


> View attachment 116968
> 
> No makeup, and Stage One of hairstyling experiment. Also, a clutching hand is reaching out to attack me from the picture in the background.



You though, you need to work better at this. You still look fantastic in this picture. Rub some mud on your face or something.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like to commend all of you for sticking to the thread so wholeheartedly. These pictures are truly horrible.




LOL! right?! 
I do wish i knew how that pic ended up sideways though!


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 27, 2015)

1) Check out this 'do for prom from my permanent-wave phase. Together with the dress, it makes quite the fashion statement. 

2) This one was from an awards ceremony and is preserved for posterity in the yearbook. It appears as if I were high at the time, but, alas, that was not the case. 

View attachment promedited2.jpg


View attachment bioaward_edited2.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 28, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> 1) Check out this 'do for prom from my permanent-wave phase. Together with the dress, it makes quite the fashion statement.
> 
> 2) This one was from an awards ceremony and is preserved for posterity in the yearbook. It appears as if I were high at the time, but, alas, that was not the case.



The dress you are wearing in the first one is gorgeous though! I wish I had the colouring to pull something like that off!


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 5, 2015)

loopytheone said:


> The dress you are wearing in the first one is gorgeous though! I wish I had the colouring to pull something like that off!


 
Aw, thanks.  It's a little more Disney princess-ish or bridesmaid-like than I would wear now, but I agree that the dress is not the main culprit in making it a terrible photo. 

And I'm not sure what you mean with regard to your coloring--you're beautiful as you are!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2015)

I like your hair in both pictures. 






MsBrightside said:


> 1) Check out this 'do for prom from my permanent-wave phase. Together with the dress, it makes quite the fashion statement.
> 
> 2) This one was from an awards ceremony and is preserved for posterity in the yearbook. It appears as if I were high at the time, but, alas, that was not the case.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 11, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> 1) Check out this 'do for prom from my permanent-wave phase. Together with the dress, it makes quite the fashion statement.
> 
> 2) This one was from an awards ceremony and is preserved for posterity in the yearbook. It appears as if I were high at the time, but, alas, that was not the case.



I would have hit you up so hard if we were in high school together.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 11, 2015)

Ms. Brightside - you look great in both pics.

And given the time period represented - what you were wearing then was considered the epitomy of understated, elegant styling. So no need to be ashamed whatsoever, on the contrary. You made the most of what was asked for. (Fashion history is one of my many hobby horses, so I know what I'm talking about).


----------



## Tad (Mar 11, 2015)

It is crazy how closely you can date prom type photos by the dresses and hair-styles! But I agree with Agouderia, no matter howt the styles look to current eyes, at the time I'm positive nobody would have been anything but envious of how your look 

For that matter, somewhere I have pictures of my wife in a very similar style of dress, from our first year of dating. I certainly had no complaints about the style at the time!

ETA: I found the photo....not saying it is terrible, just putting it up briefly to give style-solidarity with Ms Brightside (of course, others are free to consider it terrible--the dress was made by her mother to her specs, so combine 19 year old style sense with home-seamstress execution... but my memories are all of being ever so smitten)


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 11, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> I like your hair in both pictures.


Aw, thanks, although I think I look like a brunette French poodle.  



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I would have hit you up so hard if we were in high school together.


Good to know. :batting: Now all we need is a flux capacitor and a DeLorean. 



agouderia said:


> Ms. Brightside - you look great in both pics.
> 
> And given the time period represented - what you were wearing then was considered the epitomy of understated, elegant styling. So no need to be ashamed whatsoever, on the contrary. You made the most of what was asked for. (Fashion history is one of my many hobby horses, so I know what I'm talking about).


Thank you for the kind words, especially since I've always been hopeless when it comes to fashion. However, anyone who's ever seen an 80's music video can probably tell that it would have been pretty easy to look understated by comparison. 



Tad said:


> It is crazy how closely you can date prom type photos by the dresses and hair-styles!


 
I know, right? (1985 in this case.)



> _But_ _I agree with Agouderia, no matter howt the styles look to current eyes, at the time I'm positive nobody would have been anything but envious of how your look _
> 
> _For that matter, somewhere I have pictures of my wife in a very similar style of dress, from our first year of dating. I certainly had no complaints about the style at the time!_
> 
> _ETA: I found the photo....not saying it is terrible, just putting it up briefly to give style-solidarity with Ms Brightside (of course, others are free to consider it terrible--the dress was made by her mother to her specs, so combine 19 year old style sense with home-seamstress execution... but my memories are all of being ever so smitten)_


That's so sweet. It's lovely that you and your wife experienced some of those special events together (even if prom wasn't one of them)--you two make such a cute couple!


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 12, 2015)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I would have hit you up so hard if we were in high school together.



I second Hozay here. I'd have sang some Peter Gabriel to you and tried to separate you from those Bobbie Brooks.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 13, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> I second Hozay here. I'd have sang some Peter Gabriel to you and tried to separate you from those Bobbie Brooks.


It seems to be getting warm in here for some reason. :blush: *fans self, enjoying a little Jack-and-Diane fantasy while trying not to remember the fact that when those pics were taken LeoG was probably still in elementary school*


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> It seems to be getting warm in here for some reason. :blush: *fans self, enjoying a little Jack-and-Diane fantasy while trying not to remember the
> fact that when those pics were taken LeoG was probably still in elementary school*



Probably Jr. High. I'm probably pretty close to the same age as you. I just turned 41 earlier this month. That should explain the Jack and Diane and In Your Eyes references. I'm old enough to remember hearing them both climb Casey Kasem's top 40 countdown.

ETA: I forgot to ask, where's Duckie in that first pic?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 13, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> It seems to be getting warm in here for some reason. :blush: *fans self, enjoying a little Jack-and-Diane fantasy while trying not to remember the fact that when those pics were taken LeoG was probably still in elementary school*



If it's any help with the timeline I was either still in my dad's balls or very young? Spitting game since '85


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 13, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> Probably Jr. High.


I'm not sure that thought is much better. 



> _I'm probably pretty close to the same age as you. I just turned 41 earlier this month. That should explain the Jack and Diane and *In Your Eyes* references. I'm old enough to remember hearing them both climb Casey Kasem's top 40 countdown._


I think any girl would have melted if a guy sang that song to her--I know I would have. :wubu:



> _ETA: I forgot to ask, where's Duckie in that first pic?_


Very funny.  I actually had a friend who resembled Duckie (wish I could post his pic here), but he had already graduated by then. We went to Homecoming together his senior year, though. :happy:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If it's any help with the timeline I was either still in my dad's balls or very young?


Ack--I really don't want to think about that!



> _Spitting game since '85_


I have no doubt this is true--no wonder you're such a pro. :kiss2:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe I was 17 or 18 here. I didn't get my snake bites until I was 20. Green hair, nose ring, and labret hoop. And yes, I wore that hat all the damn time. I loved that hat lol. I look back on it and I'm just like wtf was I thinking. Also, the years I couldn't grow facial hair at all.


----------



## bmwm2001 (Mar 14, 2015)

How i want to look on stage...






How i dont want to look on stage...






I am looking quite mentally ill on that 2nd one!

Xxx Dan


----------

